
Show HN: Beastnotes – A Notebook for Online Courses - alokp
https://www.beastnotes.com
======
alokp
Hi all,

I've built Beastnotes, a web-app and browser extension that work together
seamlessly to help us take notes, stay organized, and keep focused on the
videos we're learning from.

If any of you are taking classes online, it would be great if you could check
it out.

Cheers!

